# My Pokeymanz



## Veho (Aug 25, 2011)

Mmmmm, Umbreon


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2011)

From: Super Effective


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 25, 2011)

One of them isn't a pokemon and they are not sexy at all
(especially the purple one)


----------



## prowler (Aug 25, 2011)

she only has one eye.

Edit: Also you call this hot?





Edit2: AlanJohn, make this as your avatar


----------



## mameks (Aug 25, 2011)

What is the purple thing anyways?


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 25, 2011)

HOLY SHIT NARUTO IS IN THE BACKGROUND
(can you find him?)


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> and they are not sexy at all


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT NARUTO IS IN THE BACKGROUND
> (can you find him?)


----------



## Wetlands (Aug 25, 2011)

well ,at least the trainers sexy...I guess


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 25, 2011)

Does it count as beastiality if it's a Pokemon?


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 25, 2011)

Shame the pokemon are men



			
				FireGrey said:
			
		

> Does it count as beastiality if it's a Pokemon?



No if counts as furry


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 25, 2011)

Spoiler: My Pokemon are better


----------



## Paarish (Aug 25, 2011)

^Now those are what I call pokemen


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 25, 2011)

They look more like pokeywomanz.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 25, 2011)

In this image:
Naruto
Jiraiya
An old guy from either Trigun or Final Fantasy Unlimited. Or maybe Cid.
Either a Red Mage or Alucard
Fail catgirl
A second fail catgirl
Whale
A second whale
A third whale
A fourth whale
A Pokemon Trainer
An outdated Pokedex
An Umbreon Pokemorph
An Espeon Pokemorph
A car
A BUNCH of party poopers
Some swordy guy from either Naruto or Avatar


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Either a Red Mage or Alucard


Or Carmen Sandiego.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 25, 2011)

Found Waldo!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 26, 2011)

meh.


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2011)

We had two bags of items, seventy-five pokeballs, five cans of high-powered repel, a saltshaker half-full of Sleep Powder, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored berries, rare candy, pokeblocks, gems... Also, a Pikachu, a Squirtle, a Bulbasaur, a Togepi, and two dozen Rattata. Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious Pokemon collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 26, 2011)

what?


----------



## mameks (Aug 26, 2011)

Those eyes...


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

I only find the Umbreon attractive.


----------



## Xuphor (Aug 26, 2011)

*Used repel for all of the...... those*


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 27, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> What is the purple thing anyways?



Espeon......


----------



## Narayan (Aug 27, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> -snip-


i find her very attractive.


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> what?


It's a Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas reference.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kids these days...


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Sep 4, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>


looks like a mom?


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pokémilf


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 4, 2011)

I counter the pokeymanz with this.


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll see your Links, 






and raise you ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) moar:


----------



## Narayan (Sep 4, 2011)

and where can i find those elves good sir?


----------



## Generation 16 (Sep 4, 2011)

first things first


Spoiler










second things second stop having sex with your pokemon.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Spoiler: My Pokemon are better














 I can't breathe! Nice. Can I trade you 2nd Lucario for 2 Moltres?


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Sep 4, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are wha???


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2011)




----------

